# hideaway install help on 08 gmc 3/4 ton



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Hello all. 

I'm going to be installing a Whelen 90 watt 6 head with 4 hideaways very soon. I have the stuff, just waiting for my buddy to help.

I'm just looking for any advice, especially on where to locate the hideaways in the front and back. ie. will they fit in the reverse lights, will they fit in the front blinkers? etc. Also, where are you putting the power source in the cab? I've got a regular cab. 

I'd hire a pro like BlueLine Enterprises if there was one around here, but I'm in a very remote area. Everyone does things themselves. 

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I put them in my reverse lights and my fog lights. I tried to get my headlights out but couldn't figure out how. I have the same kit as you.I would put the power supply either on the floor behind the seats or if there's room under the seats.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

JD Dave;575410 said:


> I put them in my reverse lights and my fog lights. I tried to get my headlights out but couldn't figure out how. I have the same kit as you.I would put the power supply either on the floor behind the seats or if there's room under the seats.


Thank you for your response. How do you like them in your fog lights? I thought of that too, but was afraid that they would be extremely limited in their directional output since the fog lights have quite an inset???

When you put them in your reverse lights, did you drill up through the bottom?

As for the power supply, the only place there seems to be room is under the passenger seat. I was just concerned with too much heat. I've got rubber floors, so there's no carpet in there.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mine doesn't seem to get that hot and yes I drilled up in the reverse lights. The fog lights wern't my first choice but like I said I couldn't figure out how to get the headlights out.:realmad: If you figure it out, I'd like to know.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Here's a bad vid of my strobes. http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x277/JDDave/?action=view&current=DSCN2868.flv


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

just glue them to the headlights jd. your from canada. same thing.


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

I have an 08 GMC one ton dump that I plow with for the construction company, and I have yet to even attempt any hideaways up front for fear that it's near impossible, not to mention an hour just to get the bumper off to get the headlights out. I would say if you can avoid it, find some niice grill lights or go for the fog lights. They're cheaper to replace if anything goes wrong. As you can see, I'm lucky enough to have the headboard to work with.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

JD Dave and BlueLine, that's really not what I wanted to hear.  

But, I'd rather know it now, rather than AFTER I have destroyed my frontend trying to get my headlights out. Thank you so much for the input. I'll let you know what I find out when I tackle things, hopefully by next weekend. I did just pickup a couple Whelen LIN 3's so I may put them upfront and use the two other hideaways elsewhere. 

Thanks again for the valuable input!!


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

bribrius;575511 said:


> just glue them to the headlights jd. your from canada. same thing.


I almost forgot, thank you bribrius for your very valuable input too!!

:crying::crying:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;575654 said:


> I have an 08 GMC one ton dump that I plow with for the construction company, and I have yet to even attempt any hideaways up front for fear that it's near impossible, not to mention an hour just to get the bumper off to get the headlights out. I would say if you can avoid it, find some niice grill lights or go for the fog lights. They're cheaper to replace if anything goes wrong. As you can see, I'm lucky enough to have the headboard to work with.


Good idea and I'm also glad that I wasn't the only one that had a problem trying to get the headlights out. We got spoiled with the old GM's, the lights came out in seconds. It is very tight in the fog lights to get the strobe in without being to close to the fog light bulb.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

JD's right they're not nearly as simple to remove as the classic bodied trucks.

Start with popping the upper bumper pad off. Then remove the two visible screws near the top of the head light assembly. There's also a screw on the side thats somewhat hidden, make sure your get it, don't force it or you'll break the mounting tab off the light housing. Then use a screwdriver to pop the lower snap clip down in order to allow the tab on the light housing to release from it. Pull the head light out. Don't forget to disconnect the electrical harness.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;576216 said:


> JD's right they're not nearly as simple to remove as the classic bodied trucks.
> 
> Start with popping the upper bumper pad off. Then remove the two visible screws near the top of the head light assembly. There's also a screw on the side thats somewhat hidden, make sure your get it, don't force it or you'll break the mounting tab off the light housing. Then use a screwdriver to pop the lower snap clip down in order to allow the tab on the light housing to release from it. Pull the head light out. Don't forget to disconnect the electrical harness.


The bumper pad has screws underneath, do all those screws need to come out to get the pad to come off. Another question is do you have to remove the bumper to install most new blades, please say NO.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Don't have to pull the screws underneith JD. They're for the support that the cap sets on. To remove the pad itself it will have two scews on each side where it wraps around into the wheelwells, need to flex/move the plastic fenderwell out of the way to see the screws but they're there. Once you get the screws out just pull gently on the sides of the bumper cap outwards to disengage from the front fenders then just pull the pad off. Note, some trucks have two clips holding the pad to the grill too. Make sure you watch for them and unclip them, if your has them.


And yes many installs require bumper removal.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

B&B;576242 said:


> Don't have to pull the screws underneith JD. They're for the support that the cap sets on. To remove the pad itself it will have two scews on each side where it wraps around into the wheelwells, need to flex/move the plastic fenderwell out of the way to see the screws but they're there. Once you get the screws out just pull gently on the sides of the bumper cap outwards to disengage from the front fenders then just pull the pad off. Note, some trucks have two clips holding the pad to the grill too. Make sure you watch for them and unclip them, if your has them.
> 
> And yes many installs require bumper removal.


Thanks that will help alot.


----------



## 01CTD2500 (Jun 12, 2007)

Follow B&B's instructions and you will have no problem, but be easy with everything as he said or you will break tabs off the headlights. The one installation I did we put 2 in low beam headlight 2 in the clear bed lights on the third brake light and 2 in the reverse lights.. turned out very well. 

Mike


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

01CTD2500;577226 said:


> Follow B&B's instructions and you will have no problem, but be easy with everything as he said or you will break tabs off the headlights. The one installation I did we put 2 in low beam headlight 2 in the clear bed lights on the third brake light and 2 in the reverse lights.. turned out very well.
> 
> Mike


Any pics of the location of the strobes in the front headlights?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the advice. Probably gonna tackle Sunday. I'll try and get a few pics. I wish the front had more of a "corner" marker. The blinkers are in the middle of the grill. I don't really want the hideaways in the headlights either. I don't want to be mistaken for a cop, as I'm not one. I guess I'll just have to be careful and be sure not to run down the road with them on. Also going to run front and back on separate switches so I can turn each on/off separately.


----------



## 01CTD2500 (Jun 12, 2007)

BlueLine Ent;577309 said:


> Any pics of the location of the strobes in the front headlights?


I will see if I can track down the guy one day and snap some pictures, we didnt take any during the install. But we learned the hard way about the tabs and broke one.. oops! Them headlights aint cheap!

Mike


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

*strobe install pic*

Sorry it took so long to get some pics posted. I've been crazy busy this last month.

this is a pic of where I placed the power supply. (Under the passenger seat)


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's a bunch more.

1. front parking light before hole drilled.

2. powerpack in cab, under passenger seat. (Seat obviously removed)

3. top of headlight assembly with valance removed.

4. hole drilled in front parking light

5. hole drilled in front parking light


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

1. pic of grill tipped out. Instead of removing the headlight assembly, we unclipped the grill and tipped it out and drilled into the parking lights. Very easy. Could have done withought even moving the grill, but tipping the grill out made it easier.

2. shows top of grill tipped out.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

A couple more.

1. tail light hole placement. I ended up going in the reverse light. There was plenty of room and easy to do. Just remove two screws, and pop tail light assembly right out. Don't forget to disconnect the existing wire for eas of movement.

2. Sorry, couldn't resist throwing this one in.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Did you put any in the front?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

rcpd34;597105 said:


> Did you put any in the front?


Yes. That's what most of the pics are of actually. I ended up putting one in each of the front parking lights. Much easier than the headlights because you don't have to remove the light assembly. You just got to remove the protective flap that lays across the top of the lights, radiator area. Tipping out the top of the grill helps too. Plus, I didn't want them in the headlights. I'm not a cop and don't want any trouble from the real ones. The parking lights are really too close, but that was my only reasonable option.


----------



## plowboy21 (Nov 14, 2007)

*hide a led*

the only place to install a fed is in the turn signal:realmad: i would know since i do it for my a full time job on security cars and police vehicals

but one question why the hell r u using leds they are dim as ****  should have done a set of strobes u will be very disapointed. we will not install leds in any vehical (and they are 4 times as much) 4 corner set up we demand that the dept. goes with strobe for visability weinstall on every vehical we get so if u need help with any vehical let me know


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Who said anything about LED's? Looks like strobe tubes to me.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

plowboy21;618579 said:


> the only place to install a fed is in the turn signal:realmad: i would know since i do it for my a full time job on security cars and police vehicals
> 
> but one question why the hell r u using leds they are dim as ****  should have done a set of strobes u will be very disapointed. we will not install leds in any vehical (and they are 4 times as much) 4 corner set up we demand that the dept. goes with strobe for visability weinstall on every vehical we get so if u need help with any vehical let me know


One question for you...why the hell don't you read the thread and know what you're talking about before you comment? I did install strobes. Not sure where you're getting the idea we were talking about led hideways here.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

plowboy21;618579 said:


> the only place to install a fed is in the turn signal:realmad: i would know since i do it for my a full time job on security cars and police vehicals
> 
> but one question why the hell r u using leds they are dim as ****  should have done a set of strobes u will be very disapointed. we will not install leds in any vehical (and they are 4 times as much) 4 corner set up we demand that the dept. goes with strobe for visability weinstall on every vehical we get so if u need help with any vehical let me know


You can also put them in the headlights. The parabolic reflector there works well.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

MSS MOW

Where did you bring the wires into the truck from the strobe bulbs?


----------



## BlueLine Ent (Nov 28, 2005)

plowboy21;618579 said:


> the only place to install a fed is in the turn signal:realmad: i would know since i do it for my a full time job on security cars and police vehicals
> 
> but one question why the hell r u using leds they are dim as ****  should have done a set of strobes u will be very disapointed. we will not install leds in any vehical (and they are 4 times as much) 4 corner set up we demand that the dept. goes with strobe for visability weinstall on every vehical we get so if u need help with any vehical let me know


I don't know what install shop you work for, or what grammar school you went to, but you need some work in both aspects.

Hideaway LEDs have come a long way and are now extremely bright. Maybe your company needs to take another look at HAW Leds and re-evaluate them. I don't think that you should be demanding anything from your customers.....they are the ones that pay your bills.....you need to give them whatever they ask for.

Sorry for the rant, but you can't just come in here talking that nonsense, especially in pre-kindergarten level grammar. It's very unprofessional.

Not to mention, we weren't talking about them anyway.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

fordmstng66;619020 said:


> MSS MOW
> 
> Where did you bring the wires into the truck from the strobe bulbs?


For the fronts, we came in through the firewall on the drivers side. We just used one of the exisiting holes that wires were coming through.

For the backs, we actually drilled a hole in the floor under the passenger seat next to where my power supply was located. We obviously sealed it up in good shape after we ran the wires, but that was only logical thing to do without running all the way back to the same spot we came in for the front. We had to wait as it was for more wire to come to finish the job.

Hope this helps. I can try and snap some pics if you want.


----------



## OSLIGHTS (Dec 27, 2007)

plowboy21;618579 said:


> the only place to install a fed is in the turn signal:realmad: i would know since i do it for my a full time job on security cars and police vehicals
> 
> but one question why the hell r u using leds they are dim as ****  should have done a set of strobes u will be very disapointed. we will not install leds in any vehical (and they are 4 times as much) 4 corner set up we demand that the dept. goes with strobe for visability weinstall on every vehical we get so if u need help with any vehical let me know


Actually this is wrong on all levels. He did use Strobes. The new LEDs are actually brighter than strobes. And they are not even close to double the price, let alone 4 times! The new LEDs are the bomb!


----------



## plowboy21 (Nov 14, 2007)

i was lead here by another thread so i do app. for that, but i have to say no the new leds are not brighter I have ever brand at me disp. and the strobe out preforms in every aspect except amp draw. 

when you wire cop cars they need to be seen so they need to be as bright as possible
(this is all my shop does is police, security, and salt truck installs we want our customer to be happy with there purchase)

we show the police department the lights all in the same light same spot next to each other and they all picked strobe as the best! Especially when you turn the light on behind it. like he said you have to put a relay in to get the stock bulb to go out with the led on. not needed with strobe i have a nova 906 on my 4 corner and side lights i have the hid 12000 k head light and the strobe over powers it no problem try that with an led and a pulsar 475 in my custom made roof mount light 

yes the head light is also a good place but we cant put them there with the hi/low sound off headlight flasher and you lose your hi or lo beam lights by putting them in this location

 i'm sorry for upsetting so many people i was just trying to help


----------



## plowboy21 (Nov 14, 2007)

Strobe pack price for a four corner set

Whelen 90W Power Supply & 4 Hide-A-Way Strobe Kit
WHCSP690CCCC
$198.00

Sirennet 90 Watt 6 Hide-A-Way Strobe Kit
SN9066HAK
$199.95

Sound Off Galileo 90 Watt Hide A Way Strobe System
SOETKG90CCCC
$220.00

Whelen 60W Power Supply & 4 Hide-A-Way Strobe Kit
WHCSP660CCCC
$178.00



led kit for 2 lights

SoundOff UnderCover LED 2 Head Kit
SOELUCKV01
$199.95

now tell me that leds are cheaper looks like double the price to me sirennet.com

oh yeah these are for the good lights that will last and the leds should have a 5 year warr.


----------



## plowboy21 (Nov 14, 2007)

these are not our prices, they were the prices that i got from a website post someone put on a diff thread


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

MSS Mow;619836 said:


> For the fronts, we came in through the firewall on the drivers side. We just used one of the exisiting holes that wires were coming through.
> 
> For the backs, we actually drilled a hole in the floor under the passenger seat next to where my power supply was located. We obviously sealed it up in good shape after we ran the wires, but that was only logical thing to do without running all the way back to the same spot we came in for the front. We had to wait as it was for more wire to come to finish the job.
> 
> Hope this helps. I can try and snap some pics if you want.


Thanks for the information, i don't need pics. I want to put my strobes from my old truck in my new 07 Silverado, but i am not sure there is enough room in the Reverse light. GMC has the reverse light on the bottom, and Chevy it is in the middle. I am procrastinating, because i do not want to drill through the firewall, or floor, but i know i have to to even install the plow.


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

fordmstng66;624399 said:


> Thanks for the information, i don't need pics. I want to put my strobes from my old truck in my new 07 Silverado, but i am not sure there is enough room in the Reverse light. GMC has the reverse light on the bottom, and Chevy it is in the middle. I am procrastinating, because i do not want to drill through the firewall, or floor, but i know i have to to even install the plow.


That is kind of a pain. You'd think chevy/GMC would be exactly the same in something as simple as bulb placement in the tail lights.

Best of luck to you in your installs.


----------

